# [SOLVED] The Walking Dead graphics issues



## Yaminatori (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi,

I've got a Dell XPS L702x; that's a Windows 7 64-bit OS, i7 processor, 8GB RAM. 

I usually don't have problems running games with high graphics - I can play Skyrim in ultra-high graphics, easy peasy. 

So naturally I want to play the Walking Dead in the highest quality I can - but the graphics settings seem to be stuck with low texture detail or something, because it doesn't look that good at all. I know that the graphics are better than what I'm seeing because I've been watching play-throughs, but no matter what settings or resolution I use, it looks pretty terrible. I've already rebooted steam, my laptop, updated my graphics and audio drivers, and re-installed the game (twice). 

I tried to screenshot it, but apparently it won't let you, so you'll have to take my word for it!

Any suggestions? Graphics are really important to me, though it's not a game-breaker, it's really spoiling it for me.

Thanks!


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: The Walking Dead graphics issues*

I have the game. It is shell shaded. It is not supposed to look like BF3. It has a specific look. It is supposed to look like a comic book because the show/game is based off the comic book. BUT don't let the gfx make you stop playing I have the game and I loved it. I mean Telltale did an AMAZING job with it.


----------



## Yaminatori (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead graphics issues*

I am aware that the game is cell shaded, because it's meant to look like a comic-book. However, the level of graphics is poor. Like I said, I know what the HD graphics are supposed to look like, and what I'm seeing ain't it. For example, on the loading screens, I know it's meant to say 'loading' in the bottom right corner, but all I'm seeing is an orange blur. Trust me, there's a graphics issue that I can't see to fix!


----------



## Yaminatori (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: The Walking Dead graphics issues*

I fixed it myself by playing with my graphics card options, thanks anyway!


----------

